# Mast-r-lift with Incra magnalock plates



## Desert_Woodworker

I apprciate the Incra brand and use their products. On the other hand- JessEm products- I had a bad experience with them and the customer service. Where the bad taste comes from is their original router lift ( yeah I know it was a long time ago, but a dog knows when it was done wrong) The cost to replace and get the lift to original condition was over $100. Customer service admitted to me that there was a problem on the old model but the new ones were better. NO offer to help me out (just full retail on the parts…. Therefore NO JessEM for me. I hope you enjoy yours, honestly.


----------



## longgone

I've had the Incra version Master-R-Lift II for several years and find it to be an outstanding lift. The one made for Incra has the magnetic lock plates and the one for Jesssum does not…unless they have recently changed it.
I like that the Incra version can easily be raised and lowered with just one finger and then locked in place.

I also have a jessem original master-R-Lift without the separate lock mechanism in my other router table and it is much slower to raise and lower…but to its credit it does not slip. I use the Incra LS Positioner on both router tables and have the Incra tops on both.
At one time prior to my Incra systems I owned a jessem table, fence and leg setup… but I sold it and don't miss it at all.


----------



## philba

Thanks for the comments guys. I do like the MRLiftII (same as yours, Greg). While I haven't had a lot of time with it yet, it does seem pretty good.

Desert WW, that sounds like a pretty bad experience. I have to admit, I didn't do much research on JessEm the company. Everything I read about the MRLifII was very positive. What I don't understand is how a company can do excellent engineering but fail so badly on the customer experience.

I think my experiences with Incra have spoiled me. They produce great products and seem to simply do everything right.


----------



## BroncoBrian

I just got mine installed today. Using it with the larger Rockler table and the PC7518. I had a problem b/c the pistons(?) were not mounted right. There was a vibration until I did the following:

Get the router installed 1/16" from resting on the face. Raise the lift all the way to the o-rings. Loosen the top 4 screws, the retighten. Don't over tighten the router in the lift, that might have messed me up the first time. Once smooth, the lift is perfect. Well made for sure.

Mine was packaged fine and looks awesome. Very well machined.


----------



## philba

That's funny, the one that was well packaged needed adjustment, the one tossed in a box and shipped worked perfectly straight off. go figure…


----------



## retfr8flyr

I also have the Incra Mast-R-Lift II, PC7518, clean sweep system, in an Incra table, with the Incra TSLS fence, mounted in my Jet TS. I couldn't be happier with the setup and I am a huge fan of Incra products. They were great to deal with when I had some problems with my positioner.


----------



## MartyBacke

I did a video review (unboxing and installation) of the non-Incra version of this lift. Apparently my packaging was better, and I had no issues with the leveling set screws. I agree that the documentation is just about worthless. It's been working great for me.

See my comparison review here: " http://lumberjocks.com/MartyBacke/blog/42144


----------



## MJCD

Just want to add a thanks to Mark Mueller, at Incra, he's been excellent to work with on configuring different packages (the various miter sleds, Table Saw Fences, ...). He and Incra are class-acts.

I do wish that Incra would be more aggressive in product development, similar to Festool's 'system' - Incra brings the same quality - and sometimes the same pricing…


----------



## timbertailor

So how are the new vacuum port insert plates working for you? I have seen some videos and they look like a great solution to reduce table top saw dust.

Incra and Woodpecker tools are both my go to vendors. Great stuff and I love my PRL V2


----------



## philba

I haven't gotten the new inserts yet. Still waiting to finish the cart for the table before I do. I did built a shroud similar to the clean sweep thing and was surprised how good it works even with the standard mag inserts. Some chips get spewed onto the table but I just brush them towards the hole and they are gone. I do use a slightly bigger insert than needed so there is more airflow. This is with no fence mounted DC.

Agreed - Incra rocks. I do wish they had a version of the standard LS fence with a dust port. Thinking of getting the super fence because of that.

Marty, glad your experience was better than mine. I'm very happy with the MRLII itself though one of the leveling screws is now completely stuck. I'll just live with it for now. The lift really is a joy to work with.


----------



## EEngineer

When I was installing the plate, about 1/3 of the leveling screw holes were very roughly tapped.

I am not sure about that. I had similar problems with the Woodpecker lift I bought. They were insanely tight. On the other hand, you can be sure they wouldn't change once you got them set  I finally retapped them. When I did that I noticed that the threaded holes were anodized! Retapping the holes actually removed part of the anodizing in the threads.

At least in my case, it looks like they tapped the holes in the plate then anodized. It kinda makes sense - there is a lot of other machining that *must *be anodized after the machining - but on those little threads for the set screws I think it added enough thickness to interfere.


----------



## philba

thanks for the comment. You are probably right about anodizing being the cause but it really doesn't matter why. They need to tweak their production to fix it. As it stands, I have one screw that is completely stuck. I wish I'd known before hand, would have gotten the right size tap. It takes away a little from an otherwise wonderful product. I have to admit some of the sour over that issue is fading as I use it more but in a premium product I expect perfection.


----------

